

Apple must publish notice Samsung didn’t copy iPad in U.K. - aditiyaa1
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/apple-must-publish-notice-samsung-didnt-copy-ipad-in-uk/2012/07/19/gJQAMofovW_story.html

======
tosseraccount
Judge to Apple : "Think Different!"

------
davewicket
Please stop posting this story to Hacker News.

